# Echolot bis 600 Euro



## erik88 (12. Oktober 2014)

Moin moin,

Ich suche nen echolot bis Max. 600 Euro.

Ich bin in unseren heimischen Seen bis maximal 20 Meter wassertiefe unterwegs. Geangelt wird zu 90 Prozent auf zander. Barsch hecht und wels darf's nebenbei natürlich auch sein.

Ich besitze ein anka ruderboot und ein schlauchboot mit e-Motor.

Mein persönlicher Favorit ist das Garmin echoMap 50 DV.

Hat jemand  Erfahrung damit bzw andere Vorschläge?

LG Erik


----------



## allegoric (12. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Echolot bis 600 Euro*

elite 5 hdi chirp. Ich mags, bin begeistert. Gibt ja genügend Threads. Aber andere Firmen machen auch gute Lote...von daher. In der Preisklasse lässt sich bestimmt was finden.


----------



## Daniel SN (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Echolot bis 600 Euro*

Elite 7 HDI mit Plotter ist ein echter "alleskönner" für das Geld.


----------



## ullsok (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Echolot bis 600 Euro*

Das Dragonfly von Raymarine ist auch nicht schlecht #6


----------



## erik88 (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Echolot bis 600 Euro*

Das Elite 5 Hdi chirp is meiner Meinung nach nur leicht überarbeitet zum normalen Elite 5 und kann zum Beispiel mit dem dragonfly nicht mithalten. Klar das Elite 7 ist wie alle genannten echos auch nen Top gerät. Alle 4 hier genannten Geräte behaupt ich mal würden bei mir passen aber ich fände es gut wenn hier jemand direkte Erfahrungen hat und paar Geräte vergleichen könnte und vor und Nachteile nennt.


----------



## ullsok (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Echolot bis 600 Euro*

Na ja - ob so viele bereits mehrere Chrip-Geräte im Einsatz haben, weiß ich nicht. |kopfkrat

Ich habe nun das Dragonfly und bin sehr zufrieden. Vorher hatte ich eine Humminbird 596c HD DI  - ist nun schon ein erheblicher Unterschied in der Darstellung.

Auch dass das Dragonfly sehr kompakt ist (Größe des Gerätes entspricht quasi der Größe des Displays) finde ich sehr gelungen.


----------



## erik88 (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Echolot bis 600 Euro*

Hast du da das dragonfly 5.7 ? 

Kannst du sagen das das dragonfly schon genauere Darstellungen gibt und man etwas mehr sieht oder ist es eher nur in der grafischen Darstellung Ne optisch gelungenere Sache? Preislich unterscheiden sich ja beide Geräte nicht unbedingt viel


----------



## ullsok (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Echolot bis 600 Euro*

Ja, ich habe das 5.7.

Nach meinem Empfinden ist die Darstellung schon genauer  - sowohl bei normalem Sonar als auch bei DI.

DI hatte mich bei dem Humminbird nicht so überzeugt - bei dem Dragonfly kann man nun schon deutlicher erkennen, ob es sich z.B. um einen Fischschwarm oder einen versunkenen Baum handelt.


----------



## erik88 (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Echolot bis 600 Euro*

Wie is die Darstellung der fische die am Grund liegen? Beispielsweise der zander


----------



## Dingsi (4. November 2014)

*AW: Echolot bis 600 Euro*

Meiner Auffassung nach sieht man sehr gut, wenn da was am -Boden liegt. Vor allem kann man im Splitscreen gut unterscheiden ob es nen Fisch oder was anderes ist.

Was mir am Wochenende aufgefallen ist, es ist wesentlich Störunanfälliger wie die Lowrance wenn mehrere Boote recht nah beieinander stehen.


----------



## 50er-Jäger (10. November 2014)

*AW: Echolot bis 600 Euro*



Dingsi schrieb:


> Meiner Auffassung nach sieht man sehr gut, wenn da was am -Boden liegt. Vor allem kann man im Splitscreen gut unterscheiden ob es nen Fisch oder was anderes ist.
> 
> Was mir am Wochenende aufgefallen ist, es ist wesentlich Störunanfälliger wie die Lowrance wenn mehrere Boote recht nah beieinander stehen.



Will man da denn stehen und angeln, wenn die Boote so dicht zusammen stehen das sich die Geber gegenseitig stören|bigeyes#t


----------



## Dingsi (10. November 2014)

*AW: Echolot bis 600 Euro*

Manchmal gehen die werten Kollegen gehen sehr auf Kuschelkurs 

Für gewöhnlich weich ich dann aus, bzw. fahr schleppen. Hin und wieder seh ich aber auch nicht ein den Platz dann zu räumen.


----------



## Kouta (10. November 2014)

*AW: Echolot bis 600 Euro*

Meine freundin und ich haben auch das dragonfly 5.7 und sind vollends überzeugt. 
Am besten bzw. Detailiert ist es im stand und je nach Sensibilität konnten wir brassen, karpfen, zander und hecht sehr genau sehen und unterscheiden. Kann dafür eine klare Kaufempfehlung aussprechen.


----------



## hechtomat77 (13. November 2014)

*AW: Echolot bis 600 Euro*



Kouta schrieb:


> Meine freundin und ich haben auch das dragonfly 5.7 und sind vollends überzeugt.
> Am besten bzw. Detailiert ist es im stand und je nach Sensibilität konnten wir brassen, karpfen, zander und hecht sehr genau sehen und unterscheiden. Kann dafür eine klare Kaufempfehlung aussprechen.



Anhand was für einem Kriterium habt ihr die Fischarten erkannt.|bigeyes
Wie willst du einen Karpfen von einer Brasse unterscheiden.#d

Ich benutze seit einigen Jahren ein Echolot beim Fischen aber eine Unterscheidung an Hand der angezeigten Sichel halte ich für unrealistisch.
Es kommt drauf an wo man die Sichel sieht. Z.B auf weichem, schlammigen Grund steht ziemlich sicher kein Zander. Barschschwärme werden meist Tannenbaum förmig angezeigt. Eine einzelne große Sichel über tiefem Freiwasser ist meist ein Hecht, könnte aber je nach Jahreszeit(Sommer) auch ein Zander sein, usw...
Aus diesen Kriterien heraus lässt sich vermuten um was es sich für eine Fischart handelt aber anhand der Sichelform lässt sich das nie im Leben beurteilen.


----------



## hxxnz_xttx (13. November 2014)

*AW: Echolot bis 600 Euro*

Nun ja, manchmal ist  man von seiner eigenen Kaufentscheidung so beeindruckt, dass man sogar einzelne Fischarten hineininterpretieren kann. Um wirklich eine einigermaßen objektive Einschätzung von Echoloten einer Preisklasse vornehmen zu können, müsste man alle in Frage kommenden Geräte in der Praxis ausprobiert haben. Kaum jemand kann das für sich in Anspruch nehmen. Im Sommer diesen Jahres ist ein Praxistest für eine Fachzeitschrift gelaufen, an dem Dragonfly 5.7, Elite 5 Chirp und Garmin 50dv beteiligt waren. Im Ergebniss sind die Unterschiede eher gering. Jedes der drei Geräte ist eine Empfehlung wert, je nachdem wie man seine Prioritäten setzt.
Der beste Allrounder ist das Garmin 50dv. Das vielseitigste Gerät mit großen Einstellpotentialen ist das ELITE 5 CHIRP. Das Dragonfly wiederum hat den größten und besten Bildschirm unter allen Einsatzbedingungen auf dem Wasser. Im Echoloteinsatz werden ihm allerdings Leistungen angedichtet, die sich in der Praxis im Vergleich zu den Konkurrenten so nicht bestätigen lassen. Wenn alle drei Geräte bildschirmmäßig auf gleichem Stand wären, liegen die Echoqualitäten nicht sehr weit auseinander.

Wenn es nur um die Echoloteigenschaften geht und nur Flachwasserbereiche bis 50m anstehen, würde ich das Dragonfly empfehlen. Wenn allerdings Plottereinsatz wichtig ist und größere Tiefenbereiche abgetastet werden müssen, ist das Garmin 50dv für mich  erste Wahl.


----------



## Kouta (14. November 2014)

*AW: Echolot bis 600 Euro*



hechtomat77 schrieb:


> Anhand was für einem Kriterium habt ihr die Fischarten erkannt.|bigeyes
> Wie willst du einen Karpfen von einer Brasse unterscheiden.#d
> 
> Ich benutze seit einigen Jahren ein Echolot beim Fischen aber eine Unterscheidung an Hand der angezeigten Sichel halte ich für unrealistisch.
> ...



moin hatte mich selber gewundert, das die fotorealistische anzeige beim ds so enorm im stand war. 
Man konnte klar die brassen erkennen. In dem kanal wo wir es das erste mal getestet haben, gibt es unmengen an brassen sowie an hecht. Bei den brassen war es so enorm im stand, das du den umriss vom fisch gesehen hast samt kiemendeckel. Wir waren beide sehr sehr verwundert. 
Das wasser dort war ca. 2m tief. 
Vielleicht hat ja jemand noch das 5.7er und kann dazu auch was sagen, oder ähnliches berichten. Jedenfalls war es keine sichel ! Zumal du im dv keine sichrln hast. 

Würde das hier nicht so schreiben, wenn ich es nicht mit eigenen augen gesehen hätte. 

Im kleinen meer bei 7m konnte man sehr gut die zander von karpfen ec unterscheiden.  Bei Überfahrten mit ca. 6 kmh werden mehr sicheln angezeigt, wobei im stand das bild sehr genau wird. 

Ich empfehle dieses lot zu testen bevor man das als unrealistisch hält. 

Schaut euch einfach mal ein paar bilder zum dv an .

grüße
dave


----------



## hechtomat77 (14. November 2014)

*AW: Echolot bis 600 Euro*

Ich habe das Dragonfly schon im Eisatz gesehen (Ein Bekannter hat so ein Teil auf seinem Boot) aber die DV Ansicht habe ich dabei nicht gesehen. 

Poste doch mal ein paar solcher Bilder, damit ich das mal sehe.

Also die Bilder vom Hersteller sehen aus wie eben Echolotbilder mit DSI aussehen:
http://www.google.de/imgres?imgurl=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.raymarine.de%2FuploadedImages%2FProducts%2FMultifunction_Displays%2FDragonfly%2FScreen-Captures.jpg&imgrefurl=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.raymarine.de%2Fview%2F%3Fid%3D6855&h=450&w=900&tbnid=4lVJBTNZyEZRTM%3A&zoom=1&docid=8_F0KsT3WyMZDM&ei=cNFlVPvhOKTgywPSioKgDw&tbm=isch&iact=rc&uact=3&dur=1188&page=1&start=0&ndsp=46&ved=0CDEQrQMwBQ

Das hier habe ich noch gefunden:
https://images-na.ssl-images-amazon.com/images/I/516sWVRSItL.jpg

Ist krass, dass so sogar die Umrisse des Fisches angezeigt werden! Habe ich so noch nie gesehen.


----------



## Kouta (14. November 2014)

*AW: Echolot bis 600 Euro*

Mit dem handy ist es schwer die bilder zu posten, da es sofort irgendwo hinspringt wenn ich einfüge möchte. 

Der letzte link bzw bild ist das was ich meine.  Je nach Sensibilität der downvision und Geschwindigkeit des bootes ist das bild sehr detailreich. Bei großen schwärmen muss man die Ansicht vergrößern bzw auf eine max tiefe einstellen,  sodass du die arten noch recht gut unterscheide kannst.

das fotorealistische beim der downvision sehe ich als klaren vorteil des dragonfly . Sofern es nicht tiefer als 20 meter gehen soll, kann man sehr gut unterscheiden. Auch darüber hinaus sieht man die fische sehr gut, aber das klare unterscheiden fällt dann schwerer aus, wobei die schiere Größe dennocj gut zu erkennen ist nach der Eingewöhnung. 

Ich versuche gen abend vom pc aus gute bilder zu finden und hier zu posten.


----------



## hechtomat77 (14. November 2014)

*AW: Echolot bis 600 Euro*



Kouta schrieb:


> Ich versuche gen abend vom pc aus gute bilder zu finden und hier zu posten.


 
Das wäre super#6


----------



## Kouta (14. November 2014)

*AW: Echolot bis 600 Euro*

Moin , 

also es sind alles googlebilder , da wir auf dem lot nur  die markanten stellen auf der hieve ( kleines ) meer aufgezeichnet  haben.
Bei den ersten Tests wussten wir noch nicht, wie man die fotos macht ;D










































Anständige Bilder mit Detailsreichen fischen find eich weniger, das was Du gepostet hattest, kommt dem sehr nahe.
Sobald wir das nächste mal mit dem Echo aus fahren, machen wir definitiv von den Fischen die Aufnahmen.
Weiß nur nicht, wann das sein wird.

Aber ich denke mal die Bilder, auch wenn ohne Fisch zeigens chon recht deutlich, wie Detailreich dieses Lot ist und sein kann.

Davon mal ab , das Display ist der Hammer. 
Es kann die Sonne voll auf das Display knallen egal aus welchen Winkel, du siehst dennoch alles ohne Probleme.
Dazu ist die Verarbeitung wirklich Top.

Grüße

Dave


----------



## ullsok (16. November 2014)

*AW: Echolot bis 600 Euro*

Bei allem Lob für das Dragonfly (habe ja selbst eins); zwei Dinge mag es aus meiner Sicht garnicht - trübes Wasser und rückwärts Fahren.
Wenn beim vertikal Fischen beides zusammen kommt, hat meines echt Schwierigkeiten den Gewässergrund zu finden.
Die Sensitivität soweit runterzuschrauben, dass man nur noch den Grund sieht ist ja auch nicht besonders aufregend. |bigeyes


----------



## pomerodi71 (27. Januar 2015)

*AW: Echolot bis 600 Euro*

Hallo!

Nachdem ich mich gerade registriert und vorgestellt habe, möchte ich nun ein Thema in Angriff nehmen, dass mich schon eine Weile beschäftigt.

Auch ich suche ein Echolot für mein Boot im Preisbereich bis 600 Euro.

Die Bilder des Dragonfly haben es mir wirklich angetan, aber ist es echt nur bei klarem Waser so gut?

Die Weser ist zwar nicht tief, aber doch relativ trüb.

Im Idealfall erhalte ich klare Bilder, auf denen ich wirklich Details erkenne.

Toll wäre auch GPS+Navigation, damit man sich Hotspots speichern kann.

Ist das bei 600 Euro noch drinnen?

Grüße,
Sascha


----------



## allegoric (27. Januar 2015)

*AW: Echolot bis 600 Euro*

Ich konnte das Dragonfly und das , Lowrance Elite 4, Lowrance HDI 5 Chirp und HDS 5 ausgiebig vergleichen. Für mich (wichtig Sonar, GPS, Karte, Aufzeichnung, Chirp) hat das Elite 5 Chirp klar die Nase vorn. Das beginnt bei der Bedienung und endet bei der Anzeige. Für mich gibts nichts besseres. Humminbird fiel bei mir von vornherein wegen der Farbwahl aus und der fehlenden Eigenschaft aufzuzeichnen (genauso wie das Dragonfly).

Beim Dragonfly fande ich die Bedienung und die "Eigenarten" komisch, aber an sich ein solides Echo.


----------



## Dingsi (28. Januar 2015)

*AW: Echolot bis 600 Euro*

Das Dragonfly kann mittlerweile ebenso Karten aufzeichnen und die Bedienung beim neuen Modell wurde verbessert (weg vom unsäglichen Joystick).
Abspeichern von Hotspots ist auch möglich.


----------



## pomerodi71 (28. Januar 2015)

*AW: Echolot bis 600 Euro*

Das klingt alles super...

Kennt jemand eine Seite oder ein Thema hier im Forum, wo für den Laien Echolot/Fishfinder genauer erklärt werden?

Ich habe zwar Vorstellungen davon, was das Gerät "können" sollte, aber mir fehlt ein wenig das Hintergrundwissen. 


Zum Beispiel:
Ich lese von Kartenplotter und bin mir sicher, dass es nicht um einen Drucker geht... 

Wie sieht es mit der Technik aus... Muss ein Geber extra angeschafft werden?

Oft sehe ich auch die Screenshots und frage mich dann, "Was soll man darauf erkennen?" 

Vielleicht kann mir ja jemand einen Tipp geben... 

Danke
Sascha


----------



## Angler9999 (28. Januar 2015)

*AW: Echolot bis 600 Euro*

Ruf doch bei Schlageter Echolot an.
Die erklären dir das schon.


Ps: das neue habe ich noch nirgends zum Kauf gesehen....


----------



## erik88 (1. Februar 2015)

*AW: Echolot bis 600 Euro*

Schlageter meint man sollte das Garmin 50 dv dem dragonfly bevorzugen. Ich zähle da aber mehr auf die Erfahrungen von unseren anglern hier


----------



## Angler9999 (1. Februar 2015)

*AW: Echolot bis 600 Euro*

Mir hat er das Dagon Fly empfohlen


----------



## Hubseneiser (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: Echolot bis 600 Euro*

Mir hat er auch das dragonfly empfohlen


----------



## Angelbube (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: Echolot bis 600 Euro*

.....ich glaube nicht, das man den Empfehlungen der Verkäufer blind folgend sollte. Ich bin überzeugt davon, dass die Empfehlungen für die einzelnen Geräte auch stark von deren Margen abhängig ist. Denkt mal nach: Die bekannten großen Händler werden mindestens 1x im Jahr Besuch von Vertretern der Firmen Lowrance, Humminbird und Co bekommen. Jeder dieser Vertreter wird alles tuen, damit der jeweilige Händler die entsprechenden Geräte seiner Firma empfiehlt. Da werden bei einer bestimmten Verkaufsmenge Provisionen bezahlt, Rabatte angeboten usw.. 

 Gruß
Hardy


----------



## hxxnz_xttx (6. Februar 2015)

*AW: Echolot bis 600 Euro*

Ich möchte mal ein paar Punkte kritisch anmerken.

Zur Diskussion muss man wissen, dass dieses Forum etwas Lowrance lastig ist. Demzufolge werden häufiger Lowrance Geräte genannt und empfohlen, wobei kaum einer die entsprechenden Geräte der Konkurrenz kennt um echte Vergleiche ziehen zu können. Das soll keine Kritik sondern lediglich eine Feststellung sein.

Wer an einem vergleichenden Praxistest der Mittelklasse in diesem Bereich interessiert ist, der sollte auf die Zeitschrift "Der Raubfisch" Anfang März warten. Da soll es einen geben, so jedenfalls die Vorschau im aktuellen Heft.

Ob nun Chirp Echolote im unteren Preisbereich, da reden wir von Lowrance Elite 5 Chirp oder Raymarine Dragonfly, in der Praxis den Festfrequenzecholoten der konventionellen Technik überlegen sind, hängt von vielen Faktoren ab, letztlich auch von den Einsatzgebieten und Ihren Wassertiefen. Hier pauschal zu verallgemeinern ist genauso praxisfremd wie etwa eine Behauptung, dass die Downscan Technik die Non-Plus-Ultra Universalwaffe im Aufspüren von Fischen wäre.

Deshalb halte ich eine Aussage wie "Elite 5 Chirp ist besser als Dragonfly oder Garmin 50dv" für einen ungeeigneten Ratschlag für jemanden, dessen Gesamtbedürfnisse man nicht kennt.

Ein Beispiel: Das Dragonfly ist ein intuitiv erlernbares eher automatisiertes System mit wenigen vom Anwender zu bestimmenden Parametern. Super für Leute, die sich mit der Technik überhaupt nicht auseinandersetzen wollen. Das Elite 5 Chirp ist das genau Gegenteil dazu mit einer Fülle von individuellen Eingriffsmöglichkeiten, eher ungeeignet für die erstgenannte Gruppe. Das Garmin 50dv liegt etwa zwischen den beiden. 
Bei Vergleichen muss man zudem berücksichtigen, dass das Dragonfly den besten Bildschirm von den dreien hat. Der Garmin Schirm ist etwas kleiner aber genauso hoch auflösend und das Lowrance Display schwächelt im Vergleich zu den beiden anderen in der Auflösung. Vieles, was so ein wenig emphorisch klingt ,wenn man Dragonfly Nutzer hört, ist häufig rein subjektiv dem Bildschirm zuzuschreiben und weniger der eingesetzten Technik, die auch so ihre Tücken hat.


----------



## -Lukas- (6. Februar 2015)

*AW: Echolot bis 600 Euro*



heinz_otto schrieb:


> Ich möchte mal ein paar Punkte kritisch anmerken.
> 
> Zur Diskussion muss man wissen, dass dieses Forum etwas Lowrance lastig ist. Demzufolge werden häufiger Lowrance Geräte genannt und empfohlen, wobei kaum einer die entsprechenden Geräte der Konkurrenz kennt um echte Vergleiche ziehen zu können. Das soll keine Kritik sondern lediglich eine Feststellung sein.
> 
> ...




Sehr schöner Beitrag!


Ich bin im Moment auch auf der Suche in diesem Bereich der Echolote. Die Frage ist immer, lohnt es sich eine bestimme Summe auszugeben.

Mal ein Beispiel: Ich verwende das Gerät hauptsächlich auf Elbe und selten mal Ostsee. Ich finde die Lowrance Geräte, eben aufgrund der Einstellmöglichkeiten sehr sinnvoll, speziell habe ich mir das Elite 5 (x) HDI (Chirp) angeschaut.

Die DSI Technik gefällt mir besonders in Kombination mit dem normalen Echolot, jedoch ist ja der Unterschied von 4,3 auf 5 Zoll Bildschirm im Preis wirklich enorm! Sprich man bezaht über das doppelte für 0,7 Zoll (1,8 cm) in der Diagonale beim Vergleich vom 4er zum 5er Chirp (ohne GPS). Lohnt sich da der Aufpreis von über 200€? Ist der Unterschied wirklich so groß? Mir ist klar, dass beide ein verschiedenes Länge-Breite-Verhältnis haben.

Ich komme leider nicht allzu oft dazu, mein Boot zu Wasser zu lassen, daher stelle ich mir diese Frage. GPS brauche ich eigentlich nicht, habe eine sehr gute App gefunden.


Eine Frage noch: Welcher Geber gehört an das 4er Chirp? Bei Schlageter findet man das Gerät für 209, bei anderen für 189.


----------



## hxxnz_xttx (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: Echolot bis 600 Euro*



-Lukas- schrieb:


> Sehr schöner Beitrag!
> 
> 
> Ich bin im Moment auch auf der Suche in diesem Bereich der Echolote. Die Frage ist immer, lohnt es sich eine bestimme Summe auszugeben.
> ...



Der Diskussion um Bildschirmgröße kann ich nicht so ganz folgen.
Bei den neuen Smartphones kann der Bildschirm nicht groß genug sein, 5 Zoll ist da schon ein Muß . Bei den Echoloten geben wir uns dann gerne mit 4 Zoll zufrieden? Das ist schon deshalb verwunderlich, als die Betrachtungsentfernung bei einem Echolot um einiges größer ist als bei einem Handy.
5 Zoll ist für mich bei einem Echolot die Untergrenze, es sei denn ich suche etwas für ein Belly Boat.
Der finanzielle Rahmen sollte bei einem 5 Zoll Gerät nicht das Problem sein, wenn man einmal nüchternd analysiert, das es vollkommen ausreicht, ein leistungsstarkes konventionelles Echolot zu besitzen, das klare und detailreiche Bilder liefert.
Da reicht z.B. eine Garmin Echo 500 zum Preis von ca 250 Euro incl. 77/200 Geber völlig aus, das normale Elite 5 ohne Chirp auch.


----------



## Hennesee81 (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: Echolot bis 600 Euro*

Tag zusammen,
will mir auch ein neues besorgen. Hatte bisher immer Humminbird. Damals von Schlageter empfohlen. Sind die aktuell nicht mehr die erste Wahl?

1. http://www.angel-schlageter.de/Echo...wrance-Elite-5x-HDi-CHIRP-Echolot--11707.html

2. http://www.angel-schlageter.de/Echo...nce-Elite-5-HDi-CHIRP-Echolot-GPS--11705.html

3. http://www.angel-schlageter.de/Echo...umminbird-678cx-HD-DI-Modell-2015--11377.html

Hab mir mal die drei oben stehenden rausgesucht. Bei den Lowrance ist der Unterschied"lediglich" GPS und MicroSD, richtig?
Wie sieht der technische Unterschied von 1/2 zu 3 aus?
Bei den Lowrance Geräten kommt preislich ja auf jeden Fall noch ein Geber dazu, so dass man rund 100-200 Euro noch drauf rechnen kann. Ist beim humminbird ja schon dabei. 

Welches würdet ihr empfehlen?


----------



## Lumpi 1966 (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: Echolot bis 600 Euro*

Moin Moin ,, schau mal da rein -- da bekommst du 279 € ohne Geber und komplett mit 83/200Khz - 455/800 Khz Geber 379 € ,,,habe mir vor ca 1 Woche auch ein gekauft 5x Chirp ander Händler liegen über 400€  auch ne Abdeeckung ( cover ) für nur 22€ ,,, andere liegen bei 30€
http://lepper-marine.de/navigations...-fishfinder-color-versch.-ausfuehurngen?c=163

andere Händler bieten den Elite 5x HDI für 380€ - 450€ an  

also = 379 € Elite 5x Chirp + 83/200Khz - 455/800 Khz Geber Komplett
gruß uwe


----------



## Angler9999 (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: Echolot bis 600 Euro*

das ist doch ein normaler Preis, der auch zb bei Schlageter steht...??? 
http://www.angel-schlageter.de/Echo...wrance-Elite-5x-HDi-CHIRP-Echolot--11707.html


----------



## Itzy (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: Echolot bis 600 Euro*

Durch den beliegenden 10% Gutschein im Stollwerk-Katalog. Bekommt man das ELiTE 5X Chirp für 350,95 Euro. (kostenloser Versand).


----------



## Lumpi 1966 (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: Echolot bis 600 Euro*



Angler9999 schrieb:


> das ist doch ein normaler Preis, der auch zb bei Schlageter steht...???
> http://www.angel-schlageter.de/Echo...wrance-Elite-5x-HDi-CHIRP-Echolot--11707.html



na ich finde beim echolotzentrum Schlageter n 5x chirp nicht komplett für 379€ wo der geber 83khz/200khz - 455khz/800khz 
sondern
5x chirp ist bei ihm mit den einen komischen geber 60-100 / 160-240 / 455-800 khz und auf seiner Partnerseite echolotzentrum-discount bietet er es genauso an aber 422 €

aber nicht mit 83khz/200khz - 455khz/800khz gebern


----------



## Angler9999 (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: Echolot bis 600 Euro*

Für mich als Laie ist es der gleiche Geber.


----------



## gründler (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: Echolot bis 600 Euro*

60-100 / 160-240 / 455-800 khz = für tiefes Wasser.

 83khz/200khz - 455khz/800khz    = für flacheres Wasser.


#h


----------



## Angler9999 (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: Echolot bis 600 Euro*

60-83 beinhaltet doch 83 khz
160-240 beinhaltet doch 200 khz
455/800 ist gleich

Wo liegt der Fehler?


----------



## gründler (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: Echolot bis 600 Euro*

Der fehler liegt im Geberwinkel 

Je steiler der Winkel (grad) desto besser für die tiefes Wasser.

Und je tiefer das Wasser desto mehr geht der Winkel der Schallwellen auseinander.

Hat man zb.ein nur 2m tiefes Wasser bei einem 60-100khz ist der Echokegel nicht besonders groß (ca.50-70cm ausleuchtung am Grund),da er ja nach 2m zurück geworfen wird zum Gerät.

Bei 10m Wassertiefe hat man dann schon ca.2m ausleuchtung weil der Kegel sich ja mehr "ausbreiten" kann.

Darum die einzelnen Geber mit verschiedenen grad zahlen,dann kommt es noch auf die Wattzahl an und auf die Technik die verbaut wurde.

Darum sagt der Herr Schlageter ja immer das nicht jedes Echo für jedes Gewässer taugt.Was nützt mir ein Tiefenecholot wenn mein See nur 10m tief ist.

Viele denken mit nen Echolot fängt man auch viel mehr fische usw.und mit CHIRP jetzt sowieso,aber ganz so einfach ist es nun auch nicht,man sollte sich schon bißchen intensiver damit befassen um zu verstehen was warum wieso.

lg


----------



## Angler9999 (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: Echolot bis 600 Euro*

tut mir leid, das ich deiner Erklärung nicht folgen kann.

Die Werte sind doch bei beiden Gebern die gleichen, bzw beinhalten diese.

Du erzählst was von Winkeln. Soweit ich erkennen kann sind beide Geber Dualgeber. Nur anders benamt. 

83/200 hat mein X4Pro auch. Ich weiß was damit gemeint ist.


----------



## gründler (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: Echolot bis 600 Euro*

Na ja macht nix,kannst ja mal in Paderborn anrufen und dir es erklären lassen,vieleicht liege ich ja auch falsch aber glaube schon das sich zu alten Gebertypen nicht viel geändert hat was die Tiefsee und Flachwassergeber betrifft.

Steht aber auch bei manchen Angeboten dahinter das der eine für Flachwasser und der andere für Tiefsee gebaut sind.


lg


----------



## Angler9999 (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: Echolot bis 600 Euro*

Du gibst dir an einer falschen Stelle die Mühe. Du erklärst mir was ich schon weiß.

Ich sehe die beiden Daten der Geber und denke es sind die gleichen Geber. Nix mit Winkel und deren Kegel usw.


----------



## pomerodi71 (17. Februar 2015)

*AW: Echolot bis 600 Euro*

Hallo Angler9999 und gründler....

Mit Interesse habe ich eure Geber-Diskussion verfolgt.

Da für mich ein großer Abstrahlwinkel wichtig ist (Ich angele eher im Flachwasser), habe ich ein wenig geforscht.

Ich entdeckte auf der Seite 

http://echolot-angeln.de/blog/

diesen Bericht:

http://echolot-angeln.de/blog/die-richtige-geberfrequenz-am-echolot-fuer-das-2d-sonar-einstellen/

Da steht nichts von Geberwinkeln, sondern etwas von der Abhängigkeit zur Frequenz, was den Winkel betrifft.

Vielleicht habe ich das falsch verstanden, aber ich finde für Echolot-Interessierte ist dieser Blog sicher ganz interessant


----------



## Aquarienfisch (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: Echolot bis 600 Euro*

<<<ich möchte kein konkreten Vorschläge geben, sondern eher allgemein<<<

Meiner Meinung nach ist ein größerer Bildschirm absolut empfehlenswert ! Es ist so dass, die Herstellerbilder die mit einem Echolot aufgenommen werden, das Optimum darstellen. ich habe mein Echolot oftmals im Splittscreen laufen, entweder 83kHz und 200Khz bzw DSI laufen oder eben mit GPS, da wird es dann auf einem 5 Zoll schon eng!

Achja GPS, investieren den Mehrpreis! du wirst es nicht bereuen.

Und ein anständiger Akku gehört auch dazu... ich habe einen Wasserdichten Koffer mit einer Wasserdichten Kabelausführung in dem ein 28 Ah Akku verbaut ist, darauf ist das Echlot befestigt und hat somit einen festen stand.


----------



## pomerodi71 (19. Februar 2015)

*AW: Echolot bis 600 Euro*

Das mit dem großen Bildschirm und auch GPS habe ich schon häufiger gelesen...

Ich verlasse auch schon den 600 Euro Bereich nach oben, da ich unbedingt Side Imaging haben möchte 

An einen Akku habe ich noch gar nicht gedacht. Ich dachte, ich könnte das Echolot direkt an eine 12 Volt Buchse klemmen, die von meinem Benzinmotor kommt.

Ich werde mal forschen, was für eine Leistungsaufnahme so ein Echolot hat.

28 Ah finde ich schon ziemlich hoch gegriffen, aber ich bin auch nur max. 8-10 Std. auf dem Wasser...


----------



## Hennesee81 (19. Februar 2015)

*AW: Echolot bis 600 Euro*

Ich hab mir das Dragonfly 6 2015 bestellt. Bin mal gespannt wie das läuft.


----------



## Aquarienfisch (19. Februar 2015)

*AW: Echolot bis 600 Euro*

28 Ah ist schon relativ viel , für 8-10 Stunden brauchst du nicht so viel, jedoch vergisst man zuhause auch einmal das Laden, oder wenn man mehrtägig Touren macht, sprich auf Wels ect. und man nicht die Möglichkeit hat den Akku zu laden ist das absolut notwendig.. So kannst mittags vertikal auf Zander, Hecht oder auch Wels.. gehen und gegen Abend fährst die Montagen raus =D

Ein Echolot käuft man nicht alle Tage, wenn man  sich dann eines zulegt sollte man meiner Meinung nach lieber ein paar Hunnis mehr ausgeben, dafür ärgert man sich im nachhinein nicht wegen etwas was man nicht hat herum...

Es sollte auch klar sein, das die Geber auch für die Funktionen ausgelegt sein müssen(Sprich die nötigen Frquenzen unterstützen), somit können die Geber schnell auch 2- oder 300 Euro kosten..


----------



## pomerodi71 (19. Februar 2015)

*AW: Echolot bis 600 Euro*



Hennesee81 schrieb:


> Ich hab mir das Dragonfly 6 2015 bestellt. Bin mal gespannt wie das läuft.



Das hatte ich auch schon im Auge. Aber ich meine, es kann kein Side Imaging... oder?





Aquarienfisch schrieb:


> 28 Ah ist schon relativ viel , für 8-10 Stunden brauchst du nicht so viel, jedoch vergisst man zuhause auch einmal das Laden, oder wenn man mehrtägig Touren macht, sprich auf Wels ect. und man nicht die Möglichkeit hat den Akku zu laden ist das absolut notwendig.. So kannst mittags vertikal auf Zander, Hecht oder auch Wels.. gehen und gegen Abend fährst die Montagen raus =D
> 
> Ein Echolot käuft man nicht alle Tage, wenn man  sich dann eines zulegt sollte man meiner Meinung nach lieber ein paar Hunnis mehr ausgeben, dafür ärgert man sich im nachhinein nicht wegen etwas was man nicht hat herum...
> 
> Es sollte auch klar sein, das die Geber auch für die Funktionen ausgelegt sein müssen(Sprich die nötigen Frquenzen unterstützen), somit können die Geber schnell auch 2- oder 300 Euro kosten..



Längere Bootstouren stehen erst mal nicht an und wie gesagt, ich hoffe ja, dass ich über meinen 12 Volt Anschluss laden kann. Da wird es doch sicher Möglichkeiten geben... ;+

Dass ich mich von den 600 Euro verabscheiden muss, wird mir auch immer klarer. 
Aber wie du schon schreibst, man kauft nicht jeden Tag ein Echolot und wer billig kauft, kauft 2 Mal.... #6


----------



## gründler (19. Februar 2015)

*AW: Echolot bis 600 Euro*

Moin
Herr Schlageter hat was zu dieser Disku auf seiner HP geschrieben was die Gebertypen zu CHIRP betrifft.


Ps: Natürlich kann ein Echolot auch an die 12Volt Boardspannung geklemmt werden oder über eine Auto/Antriebsbatterie.Ich empfehle nur dazwischen (Strom zu Echo) eine Sicherung einzubauen die bei Kurzschlüssen auslöst.


lg


----------



## Hennesee81 (19. Februar 2015)

*AW: Echolot bis 600 Euro*



pomerodi71 schrieb:


> Das hatte ich auch schon im Auge. Aber ich meine, es kann kein Side Imaging... oder?
> /QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Glaub nicht, hat mir Herr Schlageter aber empfohlen. Weiß nicht ob ich Side Imaging unbedingt brauche bei einem 15 Meter tiefen See.


----------



## pomerodi71 (19. Februar 2015)

*AW: Echolot bis 600 Euro*



gründler schrieb:


> Moin
> Herr Schlageter hat was zu dieser Disku auf seiner HP geschrieben was die Gebertypen zu CHIRP betrifft.
> 
> 
> ...




Danke für den Tipp mit der Sicherung, den würde ich beherzigen, wenn ich es über die Bordspannung realisiere #6




Hennesee81 schrieb:


> pomerodi71 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Das hatte ich auch schon im Auge. Aber ich meine, es kann kein Side Imaging... oder?
> ...


----------



## Hennesee81 (19. Februar 2015)

*AW: Echolot bis 600 Euro*

Also ich brauche das nicht. Für den Fluss vielleicht okay. Humminbird hat dann aber kein Chirp.


----------



## Dingsi (19. Februar 2015)

*AW: Echolot bis 600 Euro*



Hennesee81 schrieb:


> Ich hab mir das Dragonfly 6 2015 bestellt. Bin mal gespannt wie das läuft.


Auf der Henne Bestens


----------



## Hennesee81 (19. Februar 2015)

Da Angel ich leider nicht mehr


----------



## Angler9999 (19. März 2015)

*AW: Echolot bis 600 Euro*

Ich habe da mal einen Artikel aus 2014 gefunden. Da schneidet das HDI 7 im Tiefen (ab 35m) besser ab. Im Flachem gefallen mir die Bilder vom Dragonfly besser.

Wer hat da Erfahrungen? Würde mich schon mal interessieren. Mein Kauf steht bevor und die Entscheidung steht fast fest.


http://www.hooked.no/artikler/lowrance-elite-hdi-vs-raymarine-dragonfly-en-enkel-test

(PS: Googletranslate hilft)


----------



## Dingsi (19. März 2015)

*AW: Echolot bis 600 Euro*

Wo willst du denn hauptsächlich angeln? Und wie sind die Tiefen da?


----------



## Angler9999 (19. März 2015)

*AW: Echolot bis 600 Euro*

Primär liege ich in dem kleineren Bereich der Tiefen. Es wird sicher auch mal der Schaalsee sein, der ü70 m tief ist. Da ich in der Tiefe nicht Fischen werde tendiere ich zum Ray. Was aber hier nicht die primäre Frage ist.


----------

